# Canon warranty transferable?



## bholliman (May 23, 2014)

I recently purchased a speedlite bundle from Adorama and plan to sell one or two of the new 600EX-RT's. This will be the first time I've sold any new Canon equipment or even less than a year old.

Is the Canon warranty still valid for whoever buys the 600EX-RT's? If so, I assume I will need to send the buyer a copy of my invoice.

Thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 23, 2014)

No. Its only for the original owner.


----------



## apacheebest (May 24, 2014)

Warranty is a Regional Issue, the Point of Origin of Sale.

For Example in USA = 1 year and Original Owner only. 

For Example in India = No International Warranties are Applicable here.

Only Indian (invoice) Sale are covered with 02 (Two) year Warranty.
These Warranties are applicable for entire 24 months, irrespective the Resale 
Or The 2nd or 3rd Buyer within these 24 months. all included.

Anil George


----------



## jdramirez (May 26, 2014)

My understanding is that it is applicable for the primary owner with receipt... or as a gift with receipt. 

So if you know the person you are selling to and if they have issues... when they call to report a warranty claim... give the model#, serial number, indicate they have a copy of the original receipt... and if they ask about the name on the receipt... say it was a gift.


----------

